# Utilities



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

We have several line work companies locally that support the utilities in New England and I can't speak to whether they are union or non union.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

Interesting I thought New England would be similarly to nj/ ny but I guess not


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

https://southerncompany-lineman.job...atewide/67B90D3650F44827830D36F31BB0765A/job/

UNASSIGNED APPRENTICE LINEMAN-1 (UAL-1) for Distribution Organization - GEORGIA STATEWIDE

Georgia Power's line crews play an integral part in Georgia's economy. Hospitals, government agencies, schools, businesses, and individuals will be relying on line crews to provide reliable electric service. If you're looking for a career in which you can make a difference and serve Georgians, consider becoming an Apprentice Lineman for Georgia Power!

Our Unassigned Apprentice Lineman (UAL-1) positions are typically located throughout the state of Georgia. Your ability to work anywhere in the state could be a factor in any hiring decisions. Flexibility in desired work locations is essential for progression through the Lineman Development Program. All candidates must be available to work within a certain distance of their assigned operating headquarters (upon hire). No relocation assistance is available.


----------------------------------------------------------


Pay: This is a position covered by a collective bargaining agreement between GPC and IBEW Local 84. Union membership is optional. Current starting pay for ALL NEW HIRES is $3,599 /month or approximately $20.76/hour. UAL-1 candidates who receive job offers will be hired at this rate, regardless of experience/skills. This rate is non-negotiable.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Pike showed up in the FPL service area the day after Hurricane Charley (2004) and never left.

MasTech has been around forever. They used to be Burnip & Sims out of Lithonia, GA. After Jose Mas bought the company the HQ moved to Miami. 

They both do lots of contract work for FPL as do others (including some of our customers).

FPL covers 51% of the state of Florida. They were bought out by NextEra Energy maybe 10+ years ago.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

I’ve used Mastec and Pike. Workmanship and quality is nearly the same with both. I’ve never had a complaint or issue. Mastec is more corporate attitude. It’s been getting steadily worse. Pike is different. Each foreman can almost run their crew independently so it depends on the foreman. It’s either the best or worst company to linemen but in general Pike treats their people MUCH better than others in the Carolinas area. Both know their stuff. Union does not even apply here. It’s a right to work state. To the point where they are exempt across the board from state licensing, inspections, PEs, etc. Duke has that much influence. Duke is iron fisted about procedures and both tow the line.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

There are many private companies that do contract linework in NJ and NY. Just read the name on the trucks out of the roads.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> There are many private companies that do contract linework in NJ and NY. Just read the name on the trucks out of the roads.


I know a few that do some high voltage work that are pri contractors help like help build sub stations ,running high tension high voltage cable .but the contractors that I see are always union .

But as far as everyday line work I always see the utility companies doing the wrk .

I will keep my eye out from now on but I really havnt seen pri contractors in bucket trucks up on the poles . Every service drop , and hook up its always been utility guys doing the wrk that I’ve seen .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Fist of lightning said:


> I know a few that do some high voltage work that are pri contractors help like help build sub stations ,running high tension high voltage cable .but the contractors that I see are always union .
> 
> But as far as everyday line work I always see the utility companies doing the wrk .
> 
> I will keep my eye out from now on but I really havnt seen pri contractors in bucket trucks up on the poles . Every service drop , and hook up its always been utility guys doing the wrk that I’ve seen .



A service drop, disconnect, reconnect is normally done in house by a trouble man/crew.

Maintenance is done by a service crew.

Most often reconstruction is contractors.

Relative of mine was President at an IBEW JCP&L local for a very long time.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fist of lightning said:
> 
> 
> > I know a few that do some high voltage work that are pri contractors help like help build sub stations ,running high tension high voltage cable .but the contractors that I see are always union .
> ...


 very interesting ok
Cool good to know 

But deff up north all linework I have seen has been done through the ibew .


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here in central and northern CA, PG&E is so back-logged that I've seen Henkels/McCoy...Par Electric...Contra Costa and others doing work for them.And all are IBEW contracted companys.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

radio208 said:


> Here in central and northern CA, PG&E is so back-logged that I've seen Henkels/McCoy...Par Electric...Contra Costa and others doing work for them.And all are IBEW contracted companys.


I watched a lot of videos on how the workers at ph&e. Unionized and the struggles they went through it was preety interesting . 

Wow ok I guess it’s more normal to see contractors doing linework than I thought . 

Glad to see in Cali the utility companies pull from the hall when dealing with the pri contractors .

I was reading up on pike electrcial I found some really disturbing things on those guys . Hope it’s not all true


----------



## Jeaniecary (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks for the Insight..


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

"Wrk"


----------

